# Arizona



## Joel David (May 7, 2010)

O.K. I did a search and there is no Arizona thread in here so I'm starting one, even though I don't as of yet have a heard or any experience raising livestock.  I know we have special needs here in central Arizona and the zonie thread at Backyardchickens .com is one of the busiest threads on the forum and one of the most helpful for people living in the basin under the glowing ball of flame.

Joel in Mesa, AZ


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 7, 2010)

I think there are some folks from Arizona on here.

I think it would be a great place to raise goats.  We've had wayyyy to much rain here in Oklahoma this year.  

Don't I sound like an ingrate??

Welcome to BYH, such great and knowledgeble people on this website. 

P.S.  I don't know what a "zonie" was. 

DonnaBelle


----------



## Joel David (May 7, 2010)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> I think there are some folks from Arizona on here.
> 
> I think it would be a great place to raise goats.  We've had wayyyy to much rain here in Oklahoma this year.
> 
> ...


My wife wants to have goats, I'm thinking pigs and a cow.  And we had a lot of rain for here this year too.

A Zonie is like an Okie just further south and west.


----------



## gbgcisco (May 28, 2010)

Hi Joel,

I'm down in Tucson and have a small herd!

Wendy


----------



## Dakoda (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm in Desert Hills.  New to chickens, but have had horses, llamas and goats for years.  Want a capybara, but better half put his foot down at that.


----------



## goodhors (Jul 27, 2010)

Interesting about it being a location thing, because here in the Midwest a Zony is a pony, zebra cross.  I thought to find a discussion on small equines under this title!


----------



## mydog8it (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi - I'm new here too and don't have a herd yet. We're thinking about a miniature jersey cow or maybe a couple of babydoll sheep. We needs someone that will keep the lawn trimmed while leaving the trees and shrubs alone.

Dakoda - you have to check out http://gianthamster.com  I've wanted a capybara, too, ever since I saw this! Same issue with the husband...


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 2, 2010)

Welcome Zonies!  

I currently reside in Kentucky but I was born and raised South of Phoenix in Ahwatukee.  Of course it was a lot more rural back then.  When I lived there, there was NOTHING south of Warner Rd.  My aunt has a horse farm in Glendale and I grew up working with her horses, chickens, goats and cows. 

I have a goat farm in Kentucky now.


----------



## mydog8it (Sep 2, 2010)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Welcome Zonies!
> 
> I currently reside in Kentucky but I was born and raised South of Phoenix in Ahwatukee.  Of course it was a lot more rural back then.  When I lived there, there was NOTHING south of Warner Rd.  My aunt has a horse farm in Glendale and I grew up working with her horses, chickens, goats and cows.
> 
> I have a goat farm in Kentucky now.


Hi jodief- Nice to meet you. I grew up right around that area, too. We lived off of Chandler Blvd and it was considered the middle of nowhere down south. It's our far north end of town now  

What kind of goats do you raise?


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 7, 2010)

mydog8it said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When my folks moved out there from Tempe when I was (4), Chandler Blvd was Williams Field Road.  It was until I was in middle school.  My dad  worked at Williams field and price roads and there was nothing there but the shop he worked in.  He used to drop me at school on Rural rd on his way to work.  We were on the outside of the Warner/Elliot Loop and that was waaaaaay out there back then.  Now there are houses miles past that.  Entire subdivisions where we used to ride our dirt bikes.  

I have a market meat herd consisting of percentage boer and kiko goats.  We are slowly growing and learning a lot as we go.


----------



## noskiveez (Dec 19, 2010)

HELLLLOOOO!

Anyone from AZ???

I'm in the Casa Grande area


----------



## lilhill (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm not from Arizona but have visited your beautiful state.  My husband traveled to Tuscon frequently and I was fortunate enough to be able to go with him on a couple of trip.


----------



## ca (Jan 18, 2011)

Noskiveez, 
I signed up here too since I now have llamas...  (ca from Wickenburg)


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## noskiveez (Jan 19, 2011)

ca said:
			
		

> Noskiveez,
> I signed up here too since I now have llamas...  (ca from Wickenburg)


*oozing jealousy* llamas! Id love to get an alpaca but I think hubby would say no. Were planning on a horse in 1-2 years. Have you had the llamas or are they new?

I adopted roosters. Yeah, while everyone else gets rid of them I picked up 5 as if I didn't have enough already.


----------



## ca (Aug 31, 2011)

noskiveez said:
			
		

> ca said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not much going on on this thread... I have 5 alpacas accumulated in the meantime . I LOVE alpacas!


----------



## gallopingfrog (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi! I'm in Arizona (I'd give you more exact, but middle-of-nowhere doesn't really help all that much!) - closer to Casa Grande. 

We have *takes deep breath* 6 horses (3 draft, 2 quarter), 4 Boer goats, 1 bull (that desperately needs a girlfriend), 13 dogs and by the end of next month....chickens!

So I just wanted to stop in and say !


----------



## elevan (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello there!

Make sure you pop into New Member Introductions and introduce yourself to the whole forum  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewforum.php?id=40

Welcome.


----------



## ca (Nov 19, 2011)

gallopingfrog said:
			
		

> Hi! I'm in Arizona (I'd give you more exact, but middle-of-nowhere doesn't really help all that much!) - closer to Casa Grande.
> 
> We have *takes deep breath* 6 horses (3 draft, 2 quarter), 4 Boer goats, 1 bull (that desperately needs a girlfriend), 13 dogs and by the end of next month....chickens!
> 
> So I just wanted to stop in and say !


Hi galloping! I'm ca from tha chicken thread with the chocolate lab-looking tennisball addict . This is definitely a place for you to join with all you animals. But this moves a loooot slower than the AZ chicken forum.


----------



## smiles-n-sunshine (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi!  I'm Bryan, from Palominas (between Bisbee and Sierra Vista, south of Tombstone in the southeast corner of the state).  

We have a small hobby farm with chickens, turkeys, ducks, rabbits, redworms and mealworms.  I'm active in BackYard Chickens, and thought I'd say "Howdy!" on here, too.  I will pass on what I can about raising meat rabbits, and dream about having goats some day.

See you around!


----------



## OurWildHeart (Apr 2, 2012)

Struck up in Tonopah, AZ. Way out west for all your east-valley & south-goers.

Happy to be here, days may be hot, but there's never a day something can't be done.


----------



## azfarmgirl (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I am a member of BYC, and have lots of ducks, chickens, and geese on the way. I joined BYH because we will be getting a rabbit soon, and it always helps to have advise from those more experienced.

I am up in the beautiful White Mountains, where it is snowing today. :/ not going to complain to much because I know we need the moisture, but looking forward to a warm rainy day.


----------



## GoldBarRanch (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello All,
 We are located way west in WITTMANN AZ. 
We have a hobby farm and raise nigerian/pygmy goats, Silkies chickens, and have rabbits, ducks, miniature longhorn bull, miniature donkeys, miniature horse and dont forget the peacocks. And a huge sulcata spurred tortiose, a few dogs thats it  SO FAR !


----------



## CircleStar Ranch (Jul 20, 2012)

Greets fellow Zonies!

I currently am "land-locked" in the East Valley but hope to be moving early fall (??) to the western fringes of the metro-plex. Once we know for sure, I will devulge the location (don't want to jinx the counter-to-the-counter offer) 

-Dutch


----------



## SherrieT (Aug 9, 2012)

HELLO!

I'm in Tucson and will, finially, be moving to my one acre heaven at the end of the month. I have chickens ( that an incredible friend has had at her place) but they will be moving home with me. And I can also get me goats!!!! 

I'm still researching fencing options and don't even know what type I will get yet but am leaning to LaManchas. So glad to be here!


----------



## GoldBarRanch (Aug 11, 2012)

Sounds like your learning towards a Dairy goat? before getting your goat I would reommend this book its tells you everything you will need to know before getting your goat its a great book to have on had and a great read too  (STOREYS GUIDE TO RAISING DAIRY GOATS ) or if you decide the meat goat ( STOREYS GUIDE TO RAISING MEAT GOATS ) 





			
				SherrieT said:
			
		

> HELLO!
> 
> I'm in Tucson and will, finially, be moving to my one acre heaven at the end of the month. I have chickens ( that an incredible friend has had at her place) but they will be moving home with me. And I can also get me goats!!!!
> 
> I'm still researching fencing options and don't even know what type I will get yet but am leaning to LaManchas. So glad to be here!


----------



## breezy B ranch (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello !! I live near Vail Az just outside of Tucson. We have a few dairy goats, chickens, dogs and 2 kids(the people kind  ) I just saw a AZ thread the other day but I don't know how to tell you to find it!! lol Well any of you here in Az that are selling an in milk dairy goat hit me up because we are looking for one more and I have looked everywhere I can think and can't find one. Glad to have you all join us here on BYH!!


----------



## SherrieT (Aug 14, 2012)

Its scheduled to be delivered Wednesday! I did have goats up in Washington But had rehome them when I had to move. Broke my heart.



			
				GoldBarRanch said:
			
		

> Sounds like your learning towards a Dairy goat? before getting your goat I would reommend this book its tells you everything you will need to know before getting your goat its a great book to have on had and a great read too  (STOREYS GUIDE TO RAISING DAIRY GOATS ) or if you decide the meat goat ( STOREYS GUIDE TO RAISING MEAT GOATS )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dasher (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm also in Arizona and just joined. I'm interested in finding other people that are raising sheep in the state. There doesn't seem to be a lot of variety here.


----------



## ca (Mar 21, 2013)

Welcome!
Can't help you with the sheep. But I have increased my alpaca herd from 5 last year to 14.


----------



## McKeesBackyard (Jul 17, 2013)

I am looking for some good quality Dutch Rabbit stock to start my breeding program. I live in Arizona. Any breeders from AZ?


----------



## bnttyra (Oct 30, 2013)

I just came across this thread.

I too am in Arizona, south eastern corner, Dragoon actually.  We have plenty of chickens, 3 AQHA horses, and are starting our lowline angus herd with 2 cows.  Hopefully we will be adding a market steer for our daughter this fall and early next summer have 2 healthy calves on the ground.

We have had just about everything here, sheep, pigs, cattle, horses, chickens, no ducks or other fowl however.


----------



## a lil chkn (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi everyone. I am surprised the Arizona forum is not popular. There are so many people in AZ that raise animals. The last post I found is in 2013. Are there any AZ peeps out there?


----------



## Jayzandra (Nov 21, 2015)

Kingman, AZ here. We're looking properties in Golden Velley, AZ. Actually, We're getting ready to make an offer on a house that has just over 2 acres. We have a hog that we're currently keeping at a friend's house. We've had chickens, turkeys, ducks and geese as well. We're thinking about getting a few dairy and meat goats, and maybe some day in the future, a cow. My hubs wants horses, but I was thinking maybe a donkey for now.


----------



## Jayzandra (May 30, 2016)

So we got the house and moved in in January. We have since slaughtered and ate the hog we raised at a friends house. We now have 4 pigs; 1 intact hog, 2 sows and 1 castrated hog for slaughter. We have a new flock of chickens, ducks and turkeys. Got a horse, but that didn't work out so well and sold her. And we have our first goat. We've been wanting to get some small breed of cattle, like Dexters, for meat and milk, but they are expensive and take a long time to get to butcher status. So in learning about goats we decided that if we liked the taste of goat meat we could raise those instead. So now we just need to find some goat meat to taste. LOL

Anyone live in or near Mohave County?


----------



## TAH (May 30, 2016)

Goat meat is tender and red and Apollo delicious. We live in Oregon and Dexters go for 600-900 dollars each. I was just looking around where you live and I just attached some for sale on cl. 
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/grd/5538043465.html
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/grd/5554890418.html
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/grd/5528600255.html


----------



## Jayzandra (May 30, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## TAH (May 30, 2016)

Jayzandra said:


> Thank you.


Your welcome.


----------



## Jayzandra (Jan 29, 2017)

Hello Zonies! Going to attempt to revive this thread a bit. We've had our first two litters of pigs, hatched out many chickens, ducks, and turkeys, and we're working on getting our goat bred. We just got our first trio of rabbits yesterday to try our hand at raising a few litters and processing them. If it's something we decide to keep doing, we're going to need to find someone who breeds and sells Califonias and/or Rexs. 
So, Once again, we live in Golden Valley, AZ. It's in Mohave County, about 30 mins from Bullhead/Laughlin. Anyone kind of close-ish?? Maybe Lake Havesu, or Williams or....?

Thank you!!


----------

